# Recommend a Book / Website for Drawing Plans



## paulc (11 Apr 2016)

Hello,

All design I have done up to this point has been sketched in a notebook however I want to lay out accurate full-size plans for a chair which can be transferred to and MDF template. 

Can anyone recommend a good clear guide for accurate draughting of this kind?

Thanks


----------



## Jacob (11 Apr 2016)

This is a good one - and only 1p second hand! 
Draughtsmanship: Drawing Techniques for Graphic Communication in Architecture and Building, R F Reekie
You also need the basic kit - drawing board, T square, set square.


----------

